# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Best WILD technique ever made

## MarkItaly

Hello and welcome to my thread.

I'm studying Lucid Dreaming since 2003, and I got something cool for you guys.
I've been applying that technique since 2007, and I usually do 2 lucid dreams/night.

__________________________________
*Technique*:

Apply this technique ONLY with a WBTB (6 hours should be enough)

Step 1: Focus on the screen of your TV (television) and turn it on/off 5 times
Step 2: After that sit on a swivel chair and rotate about 5 times in the fastest way possible.
Step 3: Go to bed and repeat "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming" until you will feel typical WILD feelings
__________________________________


__________________________________
*Explaination*:

The intermittent light coming from the television should cause a variation in the production of melatonine in the brain. This is because the np-54 receptors are inhibited by the subsequential stimuli coming from the prefrontal lobe, even if it varies a little from person to person. This variation should cause an instability in the dream activity during sleep, so that the dreamer can recognize being in a dream more easily.

The swivel chair movement should increase your chances of lucid dreaming by improving your sensations just before going back to bed. This is somewhat similar to the "spinning" method, the difference is that you do this in reality. When you fall asleep, you'll have a very vivid memory of those sensations, and this will cause a rapid increase of awareness. I suggest doing this just after the TV method, to increase probabilities of a lucid dream.
__________________________________

----------


## MasterMind

Haha this seems fun! I'll defnitely try it out  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Sounds cool. I was wondering, would it have to be a TV? Or can it just be any light source you can turn on/off?  ::D:

----------


## XaldiN

I laughed hard dunno why, ok to questions: How about just closing and opening my eyes 5 times, also pc screen won't work? or maybe a mobile screen?

----------


## ddsx

> I was wondering, would it have to be a TV? Or can it just be any light source you can turn on/off?







> How about just closing and opening my eyes 5 times, also pc screen won't work? or maybe a mobile screen?



From my understanding, the various color frequencies of TV pictures are the best candidates. TV pictures contains *a lot* of colors, colors that change continuously, so that there's a better chance to influence the mind.

This is what I think, of course... let's wait MarkItaly's response.

----------


## MarkItaly

Exactly what ddsx said.

----------


## paigeyemps

Much thanks!  :smiley:  i'll surely give it a try

----------


## Linkzelda

Definitely going to try this tonight.

----------


## Zoth

I sense me going against the wall after I spin xD

----------


## gndiego

This looks like a pretty crazy method. I like it.

I have only one question, for how much time should I focus/stare at the TV every time I turn it on?

----------


## IAmCoder

I wrote a function similar to this in Lightened Dream - it flashes the computer screen on and off between configurable colors... based on the dream machine.

----------


## Linkzelda

Other than scraping my knee bit after dashing to my bedroom after watching, turning on and off, and then spinning on my wheel chair by tip toeing on it, I had some pretty vivid dreams.

@Coder: Oh man, I forgot about the function you made there! I remember I was actually being "virtualized" into a WILD, but I failed. Forgot about the program there, going to download it again.  :smiley:

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Hmmm, sounds interesting. I will definitely try it.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

Gonna give this a shot!  ::D:

----------


## Beefer

I am definitely going to try that ^^ . Do you think that using a computer screen instead of a TV screen will give the same results?

----------


## Catalan

I going to try this tonight, it looks like it will definitely work. Will post results.

----------

